# Is pinning your bangs back bad?



## Esthylove (Jul 13, 2014)

When I'm at home I tend to pin my bangs back so they're off my face. I also sleep with my hair up so it doesn't touch my face while I'm sleeping (there's nothing worse than waking up with your hair stuck to your chapstick.) The last month or so I've been feeling like I've been losing a lot more hair. Could this be from pulling my hair back every day? Or is it all the years I fried my hair catching up with me? (I opted out my platinum blonde for dark brown, I'd say my hair is much happier now). I'm starting to get worried since my hair is already thin. I keep telling my husband I'm gonna need a wig if I can't get this figured out.


----------



## acostakk (Jul 13, 2014)

I had issues with severe hair loss (as in full on bald spot) and it turned out to be the birth control I was on. If you're taking some version of the pill, or any other medications, it might be worthwhile to google the name + "side effects". It was also causing intestinal issues, migraines, and a couple other funky, seemingly unrelated problems :/


----------



## Esthylove (Jul 13, 2014)

acostakk said:


> I had issues with severe hair loss (as in full on bald spot) and it turned out to be the birth control I was on. If you're taking some version of the pill, or any other medications, it might be worthwhile to google the name + "side effects". It was also causing intestinal issues, migraines, and a couple other funky, seemingly unrelated problems :/


I've been on the same birth control since I was like 16 so I'm not sure if that's it but I'll have to look into it. I am on a lot of medication because I suffer from chronic migraines. I might have my husband look up the side effects for all the medications I'm on. I tend to worry if I know all the side effects of them. I usually have him read all the side effects before I take something new and if I tell him I feel some way or which ever, he'll tell me. I know it's pathetic, but I'm the biggest worrier on this planet! h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oooo I rambled. It's 2am I should be sleeping!


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 13, 2014)

Cant help ya there, but I hope that your hair doesn't fall out so much!

I pin my fringe back too, and ive noticed my hair falling out a lot more, but I think im just getting old. lol. nah, I think its from brushing it so much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

either way, im sure you wont need a wig just yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove (Jul 14, 2014)

Come on cosmos I know you're out there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jul 22, 2014)

I've been pinning my bangs back for years, while driving or watching TV. I've never noticed a difference. Since you've only noticed in the past month, rather than a gradual thinning, it's very possible it's caused by something else.


----------



## maegancruz (Jul 22, 2014)

I guess the cause of your hair falling is not because of pining it. It matters of what shampoo and conditioner you're using, otherwise hair relax can make your hair fall too.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 22, 2014)

Just make sure you aren't pulling your bangs or hair tight when you're pinning and pulling it up.  Tight pulls give headaches, sore scalp, and can make more hair fall out from being stressed.  Also make sure you aren't using hair bands with metal crimps, use the all elastic kinds (if you're not already).  

I know for myself, if I wear my hair up too much in a row I lose more hair, usually when I wash it in the shower or brush it.  But it is because I don't brush it much/at all during days/nights I wear it up, and those are just the hairs that would normally be in my hair brush if I hadn't pulled it up.    

People on average lose up to 100 hairs a day (so I've read and been told many times).  How much are you noticing on average?  If it is just a few here and there, I wouldn't worry so much. 

Hair also falls out over time for new ones to grow back, in a cycle.  Sometimes we just notice hair falling out more because those hairs tend to be on the same/close cycle, making it seem like we're losing a lot of hair.  

There are a lot of medical conditions and medications that can cause hair loss as a symptom, but if you haven't changed anything recently and haven't noticed other medical symptoms of something new popping up, it probably isn't anything to worry about.  It is better not to go into all the medical symptoms stuff unless you have real concern, because it tends to make people stress out more--which can cause hair loss, lol.  Seems like you already do this, which is good.  

I have super thin, baby fine hair myself, and am always worried about hair loss,  but so far I'm not bald!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Make sure you are using a good shampoo/conditioner, maybe try some hair masks.  I bleached/fried my hair a little shy of 6 months ago, and what honestly saved my hair and kept me from going bald... I bought the Matrix Biolage Keratin shampoo/conditioner, and also the treatment spray.  It is meant for over processed and damaged hair.  It is a lifesaver!  I don't need it all the time anymore, just once a week or two.  My hair has a lot more strength and I'm not having as much hair fall out.  Before I fried my hair, I'd lose small handfuls in the shower each time, it was bad.


----------



## Esthylove (Jul 23, 2014)

I actually cut my hair on saturday so I can't pull it up anymore. I also started taking biotin and prenatal pills. I feel like I've been losing less hair but I think it's because it's shorter. I use biolage for color treated hair and use the biolage smoothing spray. I think I'm just noticing it more because my hair was blonde and now it's dark brown that I can see the hair I lose more. My husband says he hasn't noticed my hair thinning or any difference in it, but then again he is a guy so he can't pay THAT much attention to my hair! Lol


----------



## Linda Hingis (Jul 30, 2014)

Maybe the change in the hair color was a reason for the hair loss to appear more. We lose a lot of hair on average everyday, so there's a high chance that you lost the same amount of hair but never noticed. So, you have cut your hair now but anyways I don't think pinning your hair can cause them to fall. The reason if any for losing hair must be something else than pinning your hair back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove (Jul 30, 2014)

Linda Hingis said:


> Maybe the change in the hair color was a reason for the hair loss to appear more. We lose a lot of hair on average everyday, so there's a high chance that you lost the same amount of hair but never noticed. So, you have cut your hair now but anyways I don't think pinning your hair can cause them to fall. The reason if any for losing hair must be something else than pinning your hair back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really hope it isn't my medication. I can't do without any of it right now. I thought I could handle it last year and my migraines went through the roof. I go to the dr tomorrow so I think I'll mention it to him and see what he thinks.


----------

